# Breeding Heloderma horridum horridum!!



## Simon Bomholt (Dec 26, 2010)

Last year at june 18th i had the pleasure of observing my Heloderma horridum horridum breeding. This was the first time i have observed at mating on them. I was really hoping to get some good eggs from them.
16th of august the female laid 14 eggs of which 3 were looking bad.
In the end of january i hatched 11 great babies. Now the worst part is that they are for sale. I just love them, but can´t keep all helodermas i breed








Here are some Pictures of the process

























If you wants to have a glimse of the Young ones you can see Pictures of them here Animals for sale | or in gilamonsters.dk on facebook


Greetings
Simon


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Great pics, congrats on your success!


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Simon Bomholt said:


> Last year at june 18th i had the pleasure of observing my Heloderma horridum horridum breeding. This was the first time i have observed at mating on them. I was really hoping to get some good eggs from them.
> 16th of august the female laid 14 eggs of which 3 were looking bad.
> In the end of january i hatched 11 great babies. Now the worst part is that they are for sale. I just love them, but can´t keep all helodermas i breed image
> Here are some Pictures of the process
> ...


Excellent news many congrats on your success.


----------

